# Jonathan Edwards and Occasionalism



## Dan Dufek (Nov 3, 2005)

It appears that Jonathan Edwards affirmed a "type" of Occasionalism. Was Edward's occasionalism different from Malebranche's? It also seems that occasionalism and Divine determinism and very closely related.


----------



## Dan Dufek (Nov 5, 2005)

Occasionalism is somewhat obscure. In fact the Macmillan's Compendium of Philosophy and Ethics doesn't even include an entry. Did Van Til or Bahnsen hold to any form of Occasionalism? 

I wondering if Occasionalism lends itself to a Supralapsarian view, along with the notion that God is the author of evil (cf. Cheung's treatment of the subject)


----------

